# Character and Monster Tokens



## Dathalas

I'm going to be running several 4e preview adventures next month and I'd like to have some cool player character and monster tokens to use for them.

I'm looking for full-color 1" tokens that can be printed out.  I would love for them to have some decent artwork on them in a portrait style, but can handle any art style as long as it's easy to tell what each character or creature is.

I'd also prefer to download them in a popular image format that I can use with Maptool and edit with GIMP.  

I'm looking for tokens to represent:
Elves (various classes)
Dwarves (various classes)
Humans (various classes)
Dragonborn (various classes -- lizard men could work)
Tiefling (various classes)
Kobolds
Goblins
Orcs
Hobgoblins
Skeletons
Zombies

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Valerion Steele

i´d like to have those too....


----------



## Southern Oracle

Since you intend to use MapTool, the best thing to do is create your own using TokenTool, available from the same website.


----------



## Dathalas

Hey, Christopher! 

I already use TokenTool and it's great.  But it's also time consuming to find the artwork to use for each creature. 

I'm looking for token packs that have a lot of the basics covered so I don't have to continually hunt down the artwork.


----------



## Zulithe

HI Dathalas. Finding the artwork isn't hard at all!! Wizards of the Coast provides the art from most of their books via their galleries:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/4arch/ag

Also note the "PC Portraits" section on the right. Great for NPCs or players! All you do it find a piece you like, drag it from your browser into tokentook (you don't even have to save it!) scale it to size, save the token... not difficult.


----------



## Montkiva

You might want to check out the token packs at Fiery Dragon Productions. They have a bunch of different token packs, which cost a bit of money.

Here's a link:
http://shop.fierydragon.com/category.sc?categoryId=5


----------



## Hussar

If you're already using Maptool, why not use the tokens they already have on their gallery?

http://gallery.rptools.net/main.php

You'll find about 10000 tokens there, already cut out and ready to use.  I believe that all the SRD creatures are done, as well as loads and loads others.


----------



## Dathalas

Zulithe:  Thanks for reminding me about those galleries.  I take a peek at them every now and then, but I didn't realize they had so many.  

Montkiva:  Thanks for pointing me to Fiery Dragons.  They look like they have what I need.

Hussar:  Wow.  Thank you!  I never saw those on the rptools site. 

If there are any other token packs out there like the ones from Fiery Dragons, please let me know.  

And if you know about any great fantasy art archives that I could use to create my own tokens, please share links to them in this thread.

Thanks everyone!  EnWorld is the best!


----------



## Nytmare

I can send you a handful of the token sheets I've made over the last couple years.  

I would suggest that you don't use circular tokens if you're planning on cutting them out, right angles are the way to go.  I'd also suggest investing in a decent paper cutter, a ream of heavy weight card stock, a roll of clear 2" tape, and a couple dollars worth of pennies and sticky tack.

Here's a couple of sheets.

What's your email address?


----------



## Dathalas

Hey, Nytmare!  Thanks for sharing those token sheets with me.  They're great.

My email address is dathalas [at] gmail [dot] com.

I like the circular tokens, so I was thinking about buying a 1" circle punch and gluing them to 1" washers for some heft.  I was also thinking about putting a red border on the reverse side so I could flip them over when a character or creature was bloodied.

Is the clear tape to give the token a protective covering?


----------



## Dragonblade

I may be remembering this completely incorrectly, but didn't someone at WotC say that DDI would allow you print monster tokens for use in home games?

I know that DDI will supposedly have monster tokens that you can use if you don't buy 3-D digital minis, but I can't remember if you can print them out or not. Anyway, WotC if you are reading this post, get on that! 

It would be a fantastic feature, especially if the tokens were all of the appropriate size and used the actual MM artwork.


----------



## Novem5er

I've  always thought it was near _criminal_  that WotC hasn't put out a set of monster tokens. Seriously, 3.5 was very miniatures heavy, yet the only miniatures they sell are in random boosters. It's almost as if they (gasp!) want people to buy lots and lots of their random miniatures to use in their miniature-heavy RPG!

But how many of actually do it?

So would a set of monster counters actually cut into their miniatures business that much?


----------



## Goathead

Dathalas said:
			
		

> I like the circular tokens, so I was thinking about buying a 1" circle punch and gluing them to 1" washers for some heft.  I was also thinking about putting a red border on the reverse side so I could flip them over when a character or creature was bloodied.




Instead of using washers I use about 1" tall pieces of dowel rods, available at home depot or craft stores. You but it in like 4ft lengths and just cut it. This helps me handle them a bit better and makes them about the size of a mini. Now for mosters i just have mine labeled A,B,C...I like the token idea and the 'flip over for bloodied' is pretty useful for 4E. You can also get larger dowel rod for larger creatures.


----------



## WyzardWhately

I think my dream-tokens would have the picture printed on a heavy ceramic disk, like a professional-grade poker-chip.  Still cheaper than minis, easy to store in a tube, and, somehow, sexy.  I like the idea of PCs as poker chips.  I may return to my conceit of the players actually being deities, and the PCs all their unwitting pawns in the great game of divinity.  "I'll wager Orselyn, a 9th level Eladrin Warlock, on the current conflict."

Sorry, spazzing out again.


----------



## Dathalas

Dragonblade:  I hope you're right.  I would love to have the official monster manual artwork on them.

Novem5er:  Yeah, I'm sure that's what they're thinking, but I don't think it would impact their mini sales at all.  Some people buy the minis and some people just don't.  I like minis and always thought it was cool to use them at a con, but there's not much you can do to get me to buy a mini.  Now give me a good set of tokens and I'll plunk my cash down on the barrelhead. 

Goathead:  Thanks for the dowel rod idea.  That's a good idea.  I'll probably make a set of numbered tokens for when I need something quick and dirty.  

WyzardWhatley:  Yeah, that would be cool.  I would prefer a full color piece of artwork printed on plastic poker chips though.  BTW, there's a company that does ceramic monster tiles.  Here's the website:  http://www.ochogames.com/store/products.aspx

Thanks everyone!  If anyone knows of any other cool token sources, post 'em!


----------



## The Little Raven

I make tokens using the Alea Tools 1" hole punch and their 1" magnetic conversion circles. Print out the art on card paper, punch it out, and stick it to the conversion circle and voila, I've got a token that works with my magnetic markers.


----------



## Dathalas

Yeah, I saw those one day, Mourn.  They look cool. 

I'll probably buy the circle punch from them if I can't find one at Hobby Lobby.

I think I'm just going to hand out cards with the conditions and what their effects are instead of trying to use markers for it.  Prone?  Take a card.  Hand it back when you stand up.


----------



## frankthedm

Dathalas said:


> http://www.ochogames.com/store/products.aspx Thanks everyone!  If anyone knows of any other cool token sources, post 'em!



Depends on one's tastes. If pixelated counters would be up your alley...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...ainting/225315-sources-images-use-tokens.html


----------



## Klaus

Novem5er said:


> I've  always thought it was near _criminal_  that WotC hasn't put out a set of monster tokens. Seriously, 3.5 was very miniatures heavy, yet the only miniatures they sell are in random boosters. It's almost as if they (gasp!) want people to buy lots and lots of their random miniatures to use in their miniature-heavy RPG!
> 
> But how many of actually do it?
> 
> So would a set of monster counters actually cut into their miniatures business that much?



Fiery Dragon has released print counters packs covering all creatures in the MM1, and is in the process of making the same for the MM2. You can also find all of them in digital format at DriveThruRPG.com - The Largest RPG Download Store! , as well as PDF counter packs covering adventures H1, H2, H3, P1, P2 and P3. And you can buy Counter Collection Digital 3.0, which has over 3000 unique counter images done in almost 10 years of Counter Collections, including 3E, 3.5E and 4E.


----------



## tmatk

MM1 tokens - Links and Downloads Manager - Tokens - The Tangled Web

Do a search on rptools.net, theres 2 gig torrent that's loaded with mapping assets and tokens.


----------

